# Can you freeze lotion for later use?



## Kay (Jun 18, 2013)

This might be a dumb question, but I'd really like to know the answer. I made my first batch of lotion (well it ended up with the consistency of a cream really) I did use a preservative, but there's just so much! lol! I used Mango and Cocoa butter along with some Grapeseed, Sweet Almond, Coconut, Castor and Flaxseed Oils. Some of these have a rather short shelf life, and I'm wondering if I can freeze a couple of the jars for later use. Has anyone done this, and if so, what is the consistency when you thawed it?  Thanks for any input!:-D


----------



## lsg (Jun 18, 2013)

I would think that freezing would cause separation when the lotion unthawed.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 18, 2013)

My suggestion -- try freezing a small amount for a day or two and see how it looks and feels after you thaw it. Like Lsg, I think the emulsion might break, but your lotion with your specific ingredients might be fine. I really think you just have to give it a try.


----------



## Kay (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks! I think that's what I'll try Dee Anna. I'll get a little half pint jar and freeze it tonight, and see what it looks like in the morning.


----------



## Kay (Jun 19, 2013)

Thought I'd post this in case anyone else googles it. I see so many questioning it, but no one ever reports back on their findings.

I froze a small sample of my lotion/cream last night in a mason jar. When I pulled it out this morning, it had not solidified. This is because I used Propylene glycol as half of my water in the water phase. (It's also probably the reason I ended up with cream instead of lotion) Propylene glycol lowers the freezing temps of things. In a nutshell, I think I'm good to go.  (Once 'thawed', it had the same consistency as the cream I left out at room temp.)


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 19, 2013)

Super! I am really glad you found your idea works. And I truly appreciate that you shared the reason why, so I could learn from your experience. You rock, girl!


----------



## new12soap (Jun 20, 2013)

Be sure to look up the temperature tolerances for your preservative. Freezing it may work just fine, but if it destroys the preservative and when you thaw it you get nasties then it isn't worth it!


----------

